# Looking For Parts For My Hercules Corvette



## Kelly Prins (May 14, 2016)

Looking for parts for my Hercules Corvette moped


----------



## island schwinn (May 14, 2016)

there's an online source for mopeds.I think it's 77mopeds.com or close.they sell lots of new,but might be able to help you out.


----------



## bairdco (May 14, 2016)

Also check out the moped army website.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 17, 2016)

Mark Daniels, in UK, is the expert on these. Some original parts are impossible to find but he'll have most bits for it


----------

